# Anyone got a plug in tyre inflator?



## ardgour

A while back I was given a Halfords digital tyre inflator - works off cigar lighter socket - by someone who had it as an unwanted present. To my surprise it was excellent, could deal with MH tyres as well as car. Problem is hubby has kept it with his car out in Italy so I have been looking to get another one but Halfords have changed the design of their own brand and I am not sure it goes up high enough for MH tyres. The other ones they sell only seem to do 50psi which is not enough, anyone got one of these that works with MH tyres and is still on sale?

Chris


----------



## Bill_OR

I have an RAC600 that I think it pretty good - you just set the digital gauge to the pressure you want and off it goes, cutting out when it gets up to pressure.
The spec says that it will go to 120psi

I bought mine on eBay but have also found this one on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quality-RAC600-Automatic-Digital-Compressor/dp/B001R1F4K2


----------



## ardgour

I saw that one but was slightly worried by the feedback that said the pressure gauge was very inaccurate, now not sure

Chris


----------



## inkey-2008

I have the RAC700 nice bit of kit 2 year warrenty.

Andy


----------



## rayc

I have this inflator, it easily goes to 5.5 bar. Just be aware of the current if you use an extension lead.

http://www.motaman.co.uk/product/839/Ring-RAC-700-4x4-Tyre-Inflator


----------



## Bill_OR

*Accuracy of RAC600*

Chris,
I have a hand held digital pressure gauge as well and I have never noticed any more than a 0.05 bar difference between the RAC600 and the hand help gauge - and that's just about what might be lost in escaping air when doing a pressure check.
The RAC700 mentioned by others certainly looks a more beefy device so I think you pays your money and you takes your choice!
regards,
Bill


----------



## rayhook

*Michelin*

Chris,

Some while back I looked at Michelin inflators in Halfords; the box says the _pressure gauge _is accurate to 50psi but nothing about what pressure the pump can achieve. I phoned Michelin who said it's OK way above 50psi (I think 100 psi was mentioned, can't really recall, it's well above my needs) so I bought one and have been happily pumping up my own tyres ever since.

The point is, the box the pump comes in is rather misleading and the 50psi refers to the pressure gauge and not the pump. I have a separate Halfords pressure gauge and the pressures being shown by the pump are in fact just fine well above 50psi.

Ray


----------



## davesport

Bought mine from Costco for about £30.00. Don't know the make but it "looks" like a small compressor rather than something with a plastic case built around it. I used it for the first time about a month ago to inflate my tyres from 55 to 65 PSI. It took a couple of minutes to do each tyre but worked a treat.

D.


----------



## 96299

This is the one I have..... rac900 I haven't used it on the van tyres yet (soon will though) but pumps the car tyres up super fast and with ease. I have no doubt that it will be the same with the motorhome tyres as well.

steve


----------



## DaveJM

I agree with Chigman - RAC 900 is fantastic, worth the extra money.

Had mine for two years and no problems. Pumps MH tyres up in a couple of minutes from flat. Cannot be used from cig lighter due to power used - must be connected to battery.

Mine came with ahandy storage bag. 



David


----------



## TDG

What's digital air like :?: :roll:


----------



## davesport

For heavy duty portable 12V air compressors have a look atMatt Savage

Pay's you money etc


----------



## TJ101

davesport said:


> For heavy duty portable 12V air compressors have a look atMatt Savage
> 
> Pay's you money etc


Good kit Viair

Maybe mine is a bit OTT , but a great bit of kit,, even inflates tyres that have come off the bead !!!

 T - MAX DOUBLE PUMP Portable Compressor


----------



## Zebedee

TJ101 said:


> Maybe mine is a bit OTT , but a great bit of kit,, even inflates tyres that have come off the bead !!!
> 
> T - MAX DOUBLE PUMP Portable Compressor


Stone me TJ - yours draws 45 Amps!! 8O 8O

The *** lighter socket in our van has a 15 Amp fuse, and I blew that yesterday with my compressor which draws 14 Amps - in theory!

Still on topic I think . . . any recommendations for a good quality low amperage model which won't fry my van? :roll:

Dave


----------



## TJ101

Zebedee said:


> Stone me TJ - yours draws 45 Amps!! 8O 8O
> 
> Dave


I did say it may be a tad OTT,, its on crock clips, direct to the battery

and used to blow these mainly


----------



## Terryg

I have the Ring Automotive RAC900 , excellent product.

SPECIFICATIONS
Voltage 12v
Wattage 280w
Max Pressure 150psi
Max Amperage 23 amp
Replacement in
Line fuse 30amp

Terry.


----------



## LPDrifter

Yep, I have used one for quite a few years. I use it to top up the tyres 
on the our cars. I also use it to check and top up the motorhome.

It is one I bought in Halfords a few years ago. When I bought it I
cross checked the gauge with other tyre gauges just to check it for
accuracy and it seemed fine.

It is a lot more convenient than queuing up at some of the forecourts
to check when buying petrol / diesel.


----------



## NigeT

T Max do a single pump compressor, we use twins off road but the single pump is also very good, try your local independent land rover specialist.
I have one in the land rover.


----------



## drcotts

davesport said:


> Bought mine from Costco for about £30.00. Don't know the make but it "looks" like a small compressor rather than something with a plastic case built around it. I used it for the first time about a month ago to inflate my tyres from 55 to 65 PSI. It took a couple of minutes to do each tyre but worked a treat.
> 
> D.


I got one of these as well dave. Very meaty and well up to the jon with a cast alum body not plastic.

The AA use the same one

Phill


----------



## 747

Zebedee said:


> TJ101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe mine is a bit OTT , but a great bit of kit,, even inflates tyres that have come off the bead !!!
> 
> T - MAX DOUBLE PUMP Portable Compressor
> 
> 
> 
> Stone me TJ - yours draws 45 Amps!! 8O 8O
> 
> The *** lighter socket in our van has a 15 Amp fuse, and I blew that yesterday with my compressor which draws 14 Amps - in theory!
> 
> Still on topic I think . . . any recommendations for a good quality low amperage model which won't fry my van? :roll:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Mr Zebedee,

If your van is based on a Fiat then I think I know why you may have popped your fuse.

I recently took my dashboard apart and was staggered at how thin the wiring is to the 180 watt cigar socket. It is only 0.75 mm sq by the look of it. I have left that one disconnected and only use the standard cigar lighter one now and use nothing which takes a lot of amps.

Be warned folks.


----------



## Spannerman007

*Plug in Tyre Inflater*

I have a very good truck/motorhome tyre inflater which I purchased from ITC, www.international-tool.com .

They also sell accurate tyre pressure gauges. I have three, one in each vehicle glovebox!

Spannerman007


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

I have an attachment which fits on my diving bottles and use the "empty" bottles to blow up the tyres.

By the way our dive bottles are deemed empty at 50 ats about 730 psi.. :wink:


----------



## peedee

*Re: Plug in Tyre Inflater*



Spannerman007 said:


> I have a very good truck/motorhome tyre inflater which I purchased from ITC, www.international-tool.com .
> 
> They also sell accurate tyre pressure gauges. I have three, one in each vehicle glovebox!
> 
> Spannerman007


I also bought the Truck Air compressor from International Tool back in 2007 and have had no problems with it. There has been a great deal posted about air compressors on the forums over the years, you can start to read some of it >here<

peedee


----------

